# The sky is falling



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn is raining hard. I'm in some nice reds and purples on the radar


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Wow! That's not good.... It's been raining for two days here, albeit lightly... It snowed last night, but it's all melting away as I type this... 
Don't get washed or blown away!


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

are you sure that's rain?


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

the Earth is drowning... :smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We had to leave the office and go to the ct house when the tornado sirens went off. Our office is just a metal portable building. Ain't no way I was staying in here


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The National media just stated that you all "have the worst weather in the Nation today"...
Man, it's cleared up and is beautiful here today...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful and sunny here in Northwestern Montana. We went into glacier National Park Sunday. Drove up to Logan Pass which is around 6,500 feet. It was snowing hard and 33 degrees. Drove back down and no snow and twenty degrees warmer.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats right... rub it in


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

My room smells like wet dog from the uniform I wore this morning... \"doggy:


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Damn is raining hard. I'm in some nice reds and purples on the radar


If you get enough of that rain down there, send some up here to Eastern Ok. We're still dry here. Think we are going to have to get you to come up here and do a rain dance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My feet are still wet from this morning.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Build that boat, SW!

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/southplains.php


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The rains finally made it down here.

Thanks, Shipwreck.

WM


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

It has been beautiful the last two days! :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Chance of snow here on Thursday.......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Chance of snow here on Thursday.......


U're killin; me...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> We had to leave the office and go to the ct house when the tornado sirens went off. Our office is just a metal portable building. Ain't no way I was staying in here


You mean that beautiful new office you just moved into with the brightly painted walls, microwave oven, refrigerator, bar, grill, recliners, executive desk, built-in filing cabinets, stereo, media center, and 5.1 surround sound is all contained in a portable building?

I thought you moved into some nice new well constructed mansion, designed to withstand a 100 years of weather.

All fluff and no substance. What a shame.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope, sorry. Its a crappy portable building. Many problems w/ it too. It was attempted to be done on the cheap, but the county spent so much $ that they probably could have built us a steel building on a slab for the same cost by the time all was said and done...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Nope, sorry. Its a crappy portable building. Many problems w/ it too. It was attempted to be done on the cheap, but the county spent so much $ that they probably could have built us a steel building on a slab for the same cost by the time all was said and done...


Thats the government for ya, save the taxpayers $2 by spending $20


----------

